# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  آموزش از ابتدا براي كد نويسي با sql

## relax_cp

با سلام
مطالب خوبي روي سايت در مورد sql server و كد نويسي با اين بانك وجود دارد ولي همه آنها پخش و پلا هستن. اگه مديران تاپيك اجازه بدن و دوستان برنامه نويس و مهندس ياري كنن فكر كنم يكي از بهترين تاپيك ها شناخته بشه و البته مفيدترين ها.
چون من خودم با اكسس كار ميكنم از روش نصب و اتصال با بانك اس كيو ال اطلاعي ندارم ولي با كد هاي اون مي شه گفت كاملا آشنا هستم.
من با 2 سوال شروع مي كنم.
1-چگونگي روش نصب را با عكس يا آموزش روي ويندوز xp توضيح بدهيد؟
2- نوع كانكشن و اتصال به وي بي را بفرماييد؟
به مرور زمان سوالات كامل تر و اساسي تر را خواهم پرسيد.
(ضمنا براي بالا بردن سطح علمي هر كسي مي تواند سوالات خود را البته در چهارچوب همين تاپيك در اينجا مطرح كند. ) 
اساتيد لطفا شروع كنيد.

----------


## saeedzx

دوست من ( مشکل شما مشکل من هم هست ) چرا کسی کمک نمی کنه ؟

----------


## relax_cp

سلام
نمي دونم اگه هدف بالارفتن سطح علمي هست كه هست فكر مي كنم بايد به اين نوع تاپيك ها بيشتر بها داده بشه. البته من مطمئنم كه هنوز همه بچه ها اين تاپيك رو نديدن و اگر ببينند براي كمك به ما و همچنين بالا رفتن سطح علمي خودشان و ما اين تاپيك را راه بياندازند.
خلاصه من منتظر مي مونم.
قطعا بچه هاي جواب ميدن. نگران نباش. يا علي
منتظر هستم

----------


## sanaz2007

> با سلام
> مطالب خوبي روي سايت در مورد sql server و كد نويسي با اين بانك وجود دارد ولي همه آنها پخش و پلا هستن. اگه مديران تاپيك اجازه بدن و دوستان برنامه نويس و مهندس ياري كنن فكر كنم يكي از بهترين تاپيك ها شناخته بشه و البته مفيدترين ها.
> چون من خودم با اكسس كار ميكنم از روش نصب و اتصال با بانك اس كيو ال اطلاعي ندارم ولي با كد هاي اون مي شه گفت كاملا آشنا هستم.
> من با 2 سوال شروع مي كنم.
> 1-چگونگي روش نصب را با عكس يا آموزش روي ويندوز xp توضيح بدهيد؟
> 2- نوع كانكشن و اتصال به وي بي را بفرماييد؟
> به مرور زمان سوالات كامل تر و اساسي تر را خواهم پرسيد.
> (ضمنا براي بالا بردن سطح علمي هر كسي مي تواند سوالات خود را البته در چهارچوب همين تاپيك در اينجا مطرح كند. ) 
> اساتيد لطفا شروع كنيد.


دقیقا همینه که شما فرمودید .مطالب خیلی پراکندس و اگه مسائل و مشکلات وی بی و sql  در تاپیک جداگانه مطرح شه فکر کنم مشکلات خیلی از دوستان حل شه .من خودم به شخصه در این زمینه نیاز به راهنمایی دارم و امیدوارم دوستان با تجربمون تنهامون نزارن .

----------


## relax_cp

من هنوز منتظر هستم و معتقدم اين يكي از بهترين راههاي ممكن هست كه عده اي كه مطالب خوبي دارن بيارن و مشكلات را حل كنند. بازم منتظرم

----------


## M_P_1374

دوست من اگه منظور شما اتصال با کد های SQL هست بهترین روش اتصال  استفاده از Microsoft Jet 4.0 OLe DB Provider هست که در ADODC میتونین به اون دست پیدا کنید این کانکشن به شما امکان اتصال به نسخه 2000 اکسس رو میده و ....
ولی اگه منظورتون چیزه دیگه ای هست من هیچ اطلاعی نداشتم و ندارم و فکر کنم نخواهم داشت

----------


## relax_cp

> دوست من اگه منظور شما اتصال با کد های SQL هست بهترین روش اتصال استفاده از Microsoft Jet 4.0 OLe DB Provider هست که در ADODC میتونین به اون دست پیدا کنید این کانکشن به شما امکان اتصال به نسخه 2000 اکسس رو میده و ....
> ولی اگه منظورتون چیزه دیگه ای هست من هیچ اطلاعی نداشتم و ندارم و فکر کنم نخواهم داشت


منظورم كدي كه براي كانكشن استرينگ مربوط به اتصال به بانك sql هست مي باشد. مثلا كد مربوط به اكسس اين : 



> Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=" + App.Path + "\bank.mdb ;Persist Security Info=False


است.
حالا من دو تا سوال پرسيدم يكي روش نصب اس كيو ال و دومي كانكشني كه بايد بجاي كد بالا نوشته بشه. 
اميدوارم سوالاتم واضح باشه دوست عزيز بازم اگه سوالي بود بفرماييد تا بگم.

ضمنا سعي ميكنم اگه پاسخي مربوط به سوال اول پيدا كردم بزارم دوستان هم محبت كنند و همكاري كنند. 
منتظر هستم.

----------


## relax_cp

دوستان لطفن به اين تاپيك توجه بيشتري بكنيد و بحث رو جدي بگيريد.
در تاپيكي كه قبلا توسط يكي از اعضاء خوب و فعال درست شده بود كه لينكشو در پايين گذاشتم صحبهاي خوبي مطرح شده ولي در مورد اتصال به sql هيچي نگفتن و يا خيلي تاپيك هاي ديگر.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=147578
 حالا مي خوام از دوستان از مدير گرفته تا اعضاي فعال و همچنين مديران بازنشسته كه حتما تجربه زيادي دارند بخوام كه به اين تاپيك توجه كرده و مطالب مفيدي را درش قرار بدن. اگر جواب اين سوالات گفته بشه سوالات بيشتري دارم كه مي خوام جواب هاشو بگيرم. متشكرم.
منتظرم

----------


## relax_cp

واقعا سوال من جواب نداره؟

----------


## relax_cp

بازم ايول به خودم كه جواب رو پيدا كردم.
من مطالبي را پيدا كردم كه براي شما مي گذارم.

SQL Server2005 در نسخه‌هاي مختلفي عرضه شده است كه از نظر كارايي و قيمت بسيار متفاوت هستند و البته براي كاربران مختلفي نيز طراحي شده‌اند.
*(SQL Server2005 Enterprise Edition (32-bit and 64 bit*
اين نسخه در حقيقت نسخه پيشرفته اين نرم‌افزار است و براي محيطي طراحي شده است كه يا داراي بانك اطلاعاتي بسيار بزرگ (از نظر تعداد ركورد يا حجم اطلاعات) يا داراي تعداد پردازش آنلا‌ين بسيار زياد يا نيازمند تحليل پيچيده اطلاعات است. اين نسخه همه قابليت‌هاي اين نرم‌افزار را دارد.

*(SQL Server2005 Standard Edition (32-bit and 64-bit* 
اين نسخه در حقيقت براي شركت‌هاي متوسط مناسب است. نكته مهم اين است كه اين نسخه نيز به راحتي بانك‌هاي اطلاعاتي بزرگ را پشتيباني مي‌كند. اما بعضي از ويژگي‌هاي مورد نياز براي تحليل پيچيده اطلاعات را ندارد و البته قيمت بسيار مناسب‌تري نسبت به نسخه Enterprise دارد.

‌*(SQL Server2005 Workgroup Edition (32-bit only*
اين نسخه براي شركت‌هاي كوچك و سرويس‌دهنده‌هاي وب و البته بانك‌هاي اطلاعاتي كه به عنوان نسخه پشتيبان استفاده مي‌شوند، مناسب است. اين نسخه در بين نسخه‌هايي كه به كاربران نهايي عرضه مي‌شود، كمترين قيمت را دارد.

*(SQL Server 2005 Developer edition (32-bit and 64-bit*
اين نسخه از نظر خصوصيات و ويژگي‌ها هيچ تفاوتي با نسخه Entrprise ندارد. اما مختص برنامه‌نويسان است. لذا قيمت بسيار پاييني دارد و شركت‌هاي برنامه‌نويسي در زمينه بانك‌هاي اطلاعاتي از اين نسخه استفاده مي‌كنند. بدين ترتيب اين شركت‌ها ديگر مجبور نيستند براي تست برنامه خود نسخه Entrprise را تهيه كنند.

*(SQL Server2005 Express Edition (32-bit only* 
اين نسخه كاملاً مجاني است و مي‌تواند به عنوان يك سرويس‌دهنده يا يك سرويس گيرنده با حجم كوچكي از اطلاعات استفاده شود. بدين‌ترتيب برنامه‌نويساني نيز كه مي‌خواهند برنامه‌اي بنويسند كه داراي يك بانك اطلاعات كوچك است ديگر نيازي نيست كه نگران بانك اطلاعاتي خود باشند. چرا كه مي‌توانند برنامه خود را همراه با يك نسخه مجاني Exprees Edition ارائه كنند.

‌*SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition و SQL Server2005 Mobile Edition*
اين دو نسخه جزء نسخه‌هايي هستند كه بعدها به مجموعه اصلي اضافه شده‌اند كه فعلاً از بحث ما خارج هستند.

منبع1: مجله شبکه

----------


## relax_cp

_خوب من آموزش sql serever 2005 رو گير آوردم كه اونو مي ذارم اگه كسي داره آموزش نصب sql server 2008 را بذاره خيلي عالي ميشه._
_ اگه برنامه بخواد Local کار کنه، باید SQL Server حتماً نصب باشه ولی اگه برنامه تحت شبکه بخواد اجرا بشه کافیه روی سرور نصب باشه و روی کلاینت ها نمی خواد نصب شه(البته کلاینت ها به MDAC احتیاج دارن که توی Setup شون باید دیده بشه!)_

در اینجا با آموزش نصب SQL Server 2005 آشنا می شید:

بعد از قرار دادن دي‌وي‌دي SQL Server2005 در دستگاه و اجراي فايل Setup و تأييد License برنامه، صفحه‌اي را مشاهده مي‌كنيد كه برنامه‌هاي مورد نياز براي نصب SQL Server2005 را در كامپيوتر شما نصب مي‌كند. اين موارد به‌طور مشخص NET FRAMWORK 2.0. و NATIVE CLIENT براي دسترسي به سرويس‌دهنده شبكه و تعدادي فايل حمايتي براي نصب SQL Server2005 است.



بعد از انتخاب گزينه Install صفحه آغازين نصب SQL Server2005 ظاهر مي‌شود و با انتخاب گزينه Next صفحه‌اي مانند شكل زیر ظاهر مي‌شود.
 

اين صفحه در حقيقت قسمت چك كردن سيستم براي مشخص كردن مهيا بودن سيستم براي نصب SQL Server2005 است. همان‌طور كه مي‌بينيد، مواردي مانند نصب بودن ماژول‌هاي حمايت از XML و وجود Service pack در سيستم‌عامل يا دارا بودن حداقل نيازهاي سخت‌افزاري براي نصب SQL Server2005، نصب بودن IIS و ... در اين صفحه چك مي‌شود.
اگر پيام خطا در مورد سخت‌افزار دريافت كرديد، خيلي نگران نباشيد. زيرا اگر اختلاف سخت‌افزار شما با آنچه مايكروسافت مي‌خواهد زياد نباشد، مشكلي در نصب نخواهيد داشت. اگر مانند شكل قبل ديديد كه IIS روي سيستم شما نصب نيست يا اگر نمي‌خواهيد با بستر اينترنت و ماژول توليد گزارش كار كنيد، بدون توجه به اين اشكال به مرحله بعد برويد.
در ادامه نصب SQL Server2005 روي كامپيتر شما آغاز مي‌شود. در ادامه صفحه بايد شماره سريال را وارد كنيد كه با انجام اين كار صفحه‌اي مانند شكل زیر ظاهر مي‌شود.
 

در اين صفحه مي‌توانيد با انتخاب سرويس‌هاي مناسب ادامه نصب نرم‌افزار را پي بگيريد. مايكروسافت اكيداً توصيه مي‌كند كه براي داشتن امنيت بهتر اگر از ماژولي استفاده نمي‌كنيد، از نصب آن خودداري كنيد. اما اگر به منظور آموزش نرم‌افزار را نصب مي‌كنيد، مي‌توانيد همه ماژول‌هاي آن را نصب كنيد.
توصيه مي‌كنم همه مثال‌ها و راهنماي نرم‌افزار كه به آن Books On Line مي‌گوييم را نيز حتماً نصب كنيد كه بعداً حتماً به كارتان خواهد آمد. براي نصب همه ماژول‌ها مي‌توانيد با انتخاب گزينه Advance از صفحه بعدي كمك بگيريد.
 

در صفحه بعدي شما دو انتخاب خواهيد داشت: انتخاب اول، گزينه Default instance است. اين گزينه هنگامي استفاده مي‌شود كه براي اولين بار مشغول نصب SQL Server روي سيستم خود هستيد. اما اگر روي سيستم خود داراي SQL Server هستيد، سيستم جديدي كه نصب مي‌كنيد، حتماً بايد داراي يك نام جديد باشد تا قابل شناسايي باشد.
بنابراين گزينه Named Instance را انتخاب مي‌كنيم و يك نام را در قسمت مربوطه براي سيستم خود وارد مي‌كنيم و سپس با گزينه Next به صفحه بعد مي‌رويم. شايد از خود بپرسيد: به چه دليلي ممكن است نياز داشته باشيم چند نسخه از اين نرم‌افزار را روي سيستم خود داشته باشيم.
مايكروسافت چهار دليل را براي اين مسئله بيان مي‌كند: اول هنگامي كه بخواهيد چند نسخه مختلف را به طور همزمان روي سيستم خود داشته باشيد. دوم هنگامي كه مي‌خواهيد كار يك برنامه براي برقراري ارتباط بين چند سيستم را تست كنيد.
بدين ترتيب به جاي اين‌كه چند سيستم را روي چند كامپيوتر اجرا كنيد، همه سيستم‌ها را روي يك كامپيوتر نصب مي‌كنيد و بعد تست مي‌كنيد. بديهي است اين روش داراي صرفه اقتصادي بيشتري است. دليل سوم هنگامي كه داراي چند مشتري هستيد كه هر كدام سيستم خود را مي‌خواهند و چهارم مربوط به زماني است كه داراي چند برنامه روي سيستم خود هستيد كه هر برنامه نيازمند سيستم خود است.
 

در ادامه بايد كاربران مجاز را با سطح دسترسي مشخص براي سيستم معلوم كنيد. براي اين كار سه راه وجود دارد: اول شما انتخاب مي‌كنيد كه افرادي كه به كامپيوتري كه سيستم مديريت پايگاه شما روي آن نصب است دسترسي دارند با همان username و password به SQL Server2005 دسترسي خواهند داشت. حالت دوم هنگامي است كه خود username و password جديد براي كاربر انتخاب مي كنيد. حالت سوم نيز هنگامي است كه به ازاي هر سرويس، كاربر تعريف مي‌كنيد.
 

همان‌طور كه در شكل بالا مي‌بينيد، مي‌توانيد از قسمت پايين سرويس‌هايي كه بعد از نصب مي‌خواهيد اجرا شود را انتخاب كنيد. با انتخاب گزينه NEXT به صفحه بعد مي‌رويد. در اين صفحه نحوه تعيين هويت را براي SQL Server2005 معلوم مي‌كنيد.
براي اين‌ كار دو راه‌حل داريد: اول انتخاب Windows Authentication Mode كه موجب مي‌شود سيستم از روال‌هاي امنيتي سيستم‌عامل استفاده كند و دوم Mixed Mode كه هم روال‌هاي سيستم‌عامل است و هم ساير روال‌هاي تعريف شده براي خود SQL Server. بايد توجه داشت كه با انتخاب Mixed Mode بايد نام و رمز مدير سيستم را معلوم كنيد.
در اينجا دو نكته اساسي وجود دارد: اول اين‌كه Windows Authentication Mode از امنيت بيشتري برخوردار است. دوم اين‌كه، اگر از Mixed Mode استفاده مي‌كنيد، حتماً بايد براي مدير سيستم از يك Password قوي استفاده كنيد. توجه داشته باشيد كه Mixed Mode هنگامي كاربرد دارد كه كاربران زيادي از طريق يك برنامه با SQL Server2005 ارتباط برقرار مي‌كنند.
 

منبع: مجله شبکه

----------


## relax_cp

ادامه نصب
در صفحه بعد مي‌توانيد نحوه ذخيره‌سازي اطلاعات را از نظر نحوه كد شدن حروف و كاراكترها انتخاب كنيد. توجه داشته باشيد كه اين انتخاب براي حالت كلي است و البته در خروجي شما هنگامي كه مي‌خواهيد خروجي منظم باشد، اثر مستقيم دارد.
يعني هر Collation داراي نظم خاصي است. البته مي‌توانيد به ازاي هر سرويس قرارداد خاصي تنظيم كنيد. براي اين ‌كار كافي است فقط تيك اول صفحه را فعال كنيد. اما فعلاً بهتر است به همان صورت پيش فرض نصب كنيد.
 


در صفحه بعد دو گزينه مي‌بينيد: اولي براي اين‌كه اگر سيستم به مشكلي برخورد كرد، اطلاعات خطاي شما به صورت خودكار براي مايكرو سافت ارسال شود تا بتواند از آن براي بهتر شدن محصولات خود استفاده كند و در عين حال سعي كند مشكل شما را حل كند.
دوم براي اين است كه اطلاعات كاربرد و ويژگي‌هاي مورد استفاده شما از SQL Server2005 به مايكروسافت فرستاده شود تا اگر در كار شما مطلب يا كاربرد جديدي بود، در نسخه هاي بعدي به عنوان قسمتي از راهنما به كاربران عرضه شود.
در صفحه بعد خلاصه‌اي از چيزي كه قرار است روي سيستم شما نصب شود، مشاهده مي‌كنيد و با انتخاب گزينه Install فرآيند نصب آغاز مي‌شود و البته خوشبختانه فرايند پيشرفت در هر سرويسي جداگانه نمايش داده مي‌شود كه اين خود براي كاربر درك بهتري پديد مي‌آورد.
 


و بدين ترتيب نصب SQL Server2005 به پايان مي‌رسد.

منبع: مجله شبکه

----------


## relax_cp

نحوه اتصال به SQL از طریق VB6
بالاخره پيداش كردم. اينم نحوه اتصال:
برای وصل شدن به بانک اطلاعاتی SQL Server، باید دو کار رو انجام بدیم. یکی تعریف یک *کانکشن(Connection)* برای وصل شدن به دیتابیس و تعریف یک *دستور(Command)* برای ارسال دستورات به بانک اطلاعاتی.
ابتدا از منوی پروژه(Project) گزینه References رو انتخاب می کنیم و سپس Microsoft ActiveX Data Objects 6.0 Library را انتخاب مي كنيم تا يكسري از امكانات بيشتري براي ما فعال بشه.

حالا توي فرم كد و در بالاي اون(general) كد زير را وارد مي كنيد:




> Dim cn As New ADODB.connection





> Dim rs As New ADODB.Recordset


یا کانکشن، همون متغیری هستش که قراره باهاش عمل کانکشن رو انجام بدیم
rs یا رکوردست، همون متغیری هستش که می خوایم باهاش دستورات رو به دیتابیسمون بفرستیم 
حالا توی رویداد Form_Load بنویسید:


> cn.Open "Provider=SQLOLEDB.1;User ID=sa;password=;Initial Catalog=Master;Data Source = (Local);"





> rs.Open "SELECT * FROM sys.databases", cn, adOpenStatic, adLockOptimistic



همون طور که مشخصه توی خط اول، کانکشن رو ساختیم، به عبارتی که جلوی cn.Open نوشته شده می گن ConnectionString
ما توی ConnectionString به ترتیب این ها رو گفتیم:
Provider=SQLOLEDB.1 یعنی به چه دیتابیسی وصل شو(در اینجا SQL)
User ID=sa نام کاربری رو تعریف کردیم که از طریقش به دیتابیس وارد بشیم. نام کاربری sa حتی روی کامپیوتر شما هم وجود داره، چون وقتی SQL Server رو نصب می کنین خودش به صورت اتومات این نام کاربری رو می سازه
password= در اینجا هم رمز عبور برای نام کاربری sa رو مشخص می کنین، که این نام کاربری احتیاج به رمز نداره
Initial Catalog=Master مشخص کردیم که می خوایم به کدوم دیتابیس وصل بشیم. که اینجا دیتابیس Master هستش(این هم به صورت پیش فرض وجود داره)
Data Source = (Local) و در نهایت گفتیم که به چه سروری وصل بشیم که ما تحت شبکه کار نمی کنیم و اینجا نوشتیم local. اون پرانتز هایی که دور local هستن رو حتماً بذارین!!! 
اینجا لازم می دونم یه توضیح برای اون دوستانی بدم که پیش خودشون دارن می گن پس چرا توی این ConnectionString ما آدرس دیتابیس رو مثلاً به صورت C:\DB.mdf نمی دیم:
در حقیقت سیستم SQL یه خورده متفاوته! شما یه سری سرور داری(یا تحت شبکه یا محلی) و روی اونها دیتابیس هاتو می سازی، پس وقت وصل شدن هم لازم نیست از آدرس کاملش استفاده کنی، صرفاً کافیه نام سرور و نام دیتابیس رو ذکر کنی
_نكته: می شه توی ConnectionString آدرس فایل دیتابیس رو هم داد که البته باید Permission دسترسی به اون آدرس رو داشته باشید. این کار فقط زمانی انجام می شه که دیتابیستون تحت سرور تعریف نشده و نمی خواین هم به سرور Attach کنینش_
خوب براي گرفتن اطلاعات از بانك بايد در خط بعد نام بانك را در دستور command بياريم كه همون sys.databases هست. براي گرفتن اطلاعات بيشتر مي توانيد به سايت زير برويد:
http://www.adopenstatic.com/FAQ/jetcursortypes.asp 
ادامه دارد ...

----------


## relax_cp

اينم جواب سوال دوم بطور كاملتر:
کلاً کانکشن استرینگ(Connection String) های مختلفی وجود دارن که هر کدوم با هم فرق هایی دارن
من همشون رو براتون می ذارم:

*Standard security*
Data Source=myServerAddress;Initial Catalog=myDataBase;User Id=myUsername;Password=myPassword;


*Standard Security alternative syntax*
Server=myServerAddress;Database=myDataBase;User ID=myUsername;Password=myPassword;Trusted_Connecti  on=False;


*Trusted Connection*
Data Source=myServerAddress;Initial Catalog=myDataBase;Integrated Security=SSPI;


*Trusted Connection alternative syntax*
Server=myServerAddress;Database=myDataBase;Trusted  _Connection=True;


*Connecting to an SQL Server instance* 
Server=myServerName\theInstanceName;Database=myDat  aBase;Trusted_Connection=True;​


*Trusted Connection from a CE device*
Data Source=myServerAddress;Initial Catalog=myDataBase;Integrated Security=SSPI;User ID=myDomain\myUsername;Password=myPassword;


*Connect via an IP address*
Data Source=190.190.200.100,1433;Network Library=DBMSSOCN;Initial Catalog=myDataBase;User ID=myUsername;Password=myPassword;


*Enabling MARS (multiple active result sets)*
Server=myServerAddress;Database=myDataBase;Trusted  _Connection=True; MultipleActiveResultSets=true;


*Attach a database file on connect to a local SQL Server Express instance*
Server=.\SQLExpress;AttachDbFilename=c:\mydbfile.m  df;Database=dbname; Trusted_Connection=Yes;


*Attach a database file, located in the data directory, on connect to a local SQL Server Express instance*
Server=.\SQLExpress;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|mydbfile.mdf; Database=dbname;Trusted_Connection=Yes;


*Using an User Instance on a local SQL Server Express instance*
Data Source=.\SQLExpress;Integrated Security=true; AttachDbFilename=|DataDirectory|\mydb.mdf;User Instance=true;


*Database mirroring*
Data Source=myServerAddress;Failover Partner=myMirrorServer;Initial Catalog=myDataBase;Integrated Security=True;


*Asynchronous processing*
Server=myServerAddress;Database=myDataBase;Integra  ted Security=True;Asynchronous Processing=True;

منبع: www.connectionstrings.com 

سعي مي كنم مطالب كاملتري را پيدا و در اينجا قرار بدم شما هم بايد يكمي تكون به خودتون بدين من از sql server و ارتباط با وي بي هيچي نمي دونستم ولي حالا نه.
منتظر شما هستم.

----------


## relax_cp

اگر كسي ميتونه آموزش sql server 2008 را بذاره عاليه. البته تفاوتهاي مهم 2005 با 2008 را هم بگيد . سوال سوم من:
3- اگر خواسته باشيم ديتا بيس در محيط شبكه باشه بايد چه كدي را بنويسيم؟
4-  همچنين اگر بخواهيم ديتا بيس را روي يك سايت داشته باشيم چه بايد كرد؟
5- اگر بخواهيم از طريق اينترنت به يك كلاينت متصل و سپس از بانكش استفاده كنيم چه بايد كرد؟

----------


## relax_cp

اينم جواب سوال 4 با اين كد ميشه به بانك تحت وب دسترسي داشت:
این کدی هست که شما بهش احتیاج دارین



> Dim cn As New ADODB.connection
> Dim rs As New ADODB.Recordset
> 
> cn.Open "Server=192.168.0.1;Database=TestDB;User ID=UserName;Password=123;Trusted_Connection=False;  "
> rs.Open "SELECT * FROM TableTest", cn, adOpenStatic, adLockOptimistic"


به جای 192.168.0.1، از IP سایتی که می خواین بهش وصل شین استفاده کنین
به جای TestDB، از نام دیتابیسی که می خواین بهش وصل شین استفاده کنین
به جای UserName، از نام کاربری که تو دیتابیس تعریف شده استفاده کنین
به جای 123، از رمز عبور نام کاربری استفاده کنین
به جای TableTest، از نام Table ای که می خواین بهش وصل شین استفاده کنین

ظاهرا كسي نمي خواد كمك كنه اگه ببينم اينطوري قرار هست ادامه پيدا كنه ديگه ادامه نمي دم.  :ناراحت:    ولي اگه دوستان ديگه هم كمك كنن انگيزه بيشتر ميشه.
منتظر هستم ...

----------


## relax_cp

ظاهرا فقط همه خواننده هستند كسي چيزي نمي نويسه. حدودا 112 نفر اين تاپيكو ديدن ولي نه نظري نه مطلبي. اين چه رسمي هست. امان از اين دوران. :افسرده: 
در نا اميدي بسي اميد است.  :ناراحت: 
بازم منتظرم. :لبخند:

----------


## saeedzx

ببین میشه بهم بگی چه جوری می شه بانک SQL 2000 و یا 2005 رو ایجاد کرد و بعد به vb اتصال داد

ممنون می شم

----------


## relax_cp

> ببین میشه بهم بگی چه جوری می شه بانک SQL 2000 و یا 2005 رو ایجاد کرد و بعد به vb اتصال داد
> 
> ممنون می شم


مشتی ایول بابا
اولا: از اول ایجاد تاپیک تا حالا رو اگه بخونی کاملا توضیح دادم که چطور میشه این کارو کرد.
ثانیا: این مطالب رو خودم هنوز پیاده نکردم ولی مطمئنم که از همین روش ها میشه.
ثالثا: می تونی خارج از برنامه وی بی یک بانک درست کنی و بعدش اونو وصل به وی بی کنی.

دوست عزیز اگه یک بار دیگه مطالب رو بخونی فکر کنم مشکلت حل شه.

----------


## par1234

با سلام 
من سوالی در مورد طریقه تهیه Backup از Sql Server در ویژوال بیسیک دارم . ممکنه راهنمایی کنین؟

----------


## saeedzx

میشه کامل sql یک بار فیلمی ازش تهیه کنی سپس روی سایت قرار بدی که همه استفاده کنن 
اگر زحمتی نیست

----------


## relax_cp

سعي مي كنم ولي الان شديدا سرم شلوغه
اگه تونستم باشه به روي چشم
يا علي

----------


## HjSoft

واقعا تاپيك عاليه . چه خوب ميشد ، هر كس در حد توانش ياد بده و كوتاهي نكنه و چه بهتر ميشد اگر بخش ويبي يك تاپيك به نام ارتباط با بانك اطلاعاتي ميداشت .
به هر حالجناب Relax_cp لطفا اگر براتون مقدوره اون پست هاي مربوط به درخواست كمك رو حذف كنيد تا نظم تاپيك حفظ بشه . منم در حل توانم كمك ميكنم .

نحوه پشتيبان گيري يا Backup :
اين كد خيلي خلاصه است . چون Backup در SQL بسياري پارامتر داره /./
bck_cnn.Open "Provider=SQLOLEDB.1;Integrated Security=SSPI;Persist Security Info=False;User ID=sa;Initial Catalog=YouDatabaseNAME;Data Source=(local)"
bck_cnn.Execute "BACKUP DATABASE DBNAME TO DISK = 'c:\bck.hjbak'"
bck_cnn.Close

----------


## HjSoft

نحوه بازيابي يا Restore :
bck_cnn.Open "Provider=SQLOLEDB.1;Integrated Security=SSPI;Persist Security Info=False;User ID=sa;Initial Catalog=YouDatabaseNAME;Data Source=(local)"
bck_cnn.Execute "RESTORE LOG dbname FROM DISK = 'd:\backups\TLOG_23.BAK'"
bck_cnn.Close

----------


## relax_cp

wolf-sky عزیز از کمک شما به این تاپیک ممنون هستم. امیدوارم بتوانیم تاپیک قویتری آماده کنیم.
ضمنا بفرمایید چگونه می توانم پست های نا مربوط را از این تاپیک حذف کنم.

----------


## HjSoft

دوست من شما پست هاي اضافي را ميتونيد به مدير گزارش دهيد + پست هاي بي فايده خود را نيز حذف كنيد .

----------


## behrouz261

با سلام دوستان من میخواهم برنامه نویسی با sql 2000 رو شروع کنم اما هرچه میکنم که وارد qur بشم تا برنامه بنویسم نمیتونم یا پسورد میخواد یا در حالت ویندوز خطای 
server : msg 17 , level 16 , state 1 رو میده چه کنم تا وارد برنامه بشوم

----------


## Dr.Bronx

SQL Server 2005 Video Tutorial - 1 - Installing
www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Yq75lkXtL4

یک سایتی هم هستش با نام http://www.sqlservervideos.com
خیلی جالب هستش
این لینک پایینی آموزش می ده از سایتش چه جوری استفاده کنید
http://www.sqlservervideos.com/player/how-to-ssv/

----------


## aminbrleevb

با  سلام خدمت  همگی  دوستان   بچه ها  من  یه   مشکلی  برام  چیش   اومده  و  اونم   وصل   شدن من  به   یک   اس کیو ال  موجود  در   شبکه  هست   قبلا  

con = New SqlConnection("Data Source=M4MLUX-M4F14;Initial Catalog=temp;Integrated Security=True")
con.Open()

این   کد  مال  موقعی   است   که  من   بخوام   تو   خود   سرور   برنامه  رو  اجرا  کنم که M4MLUX-M4F14 اسم  سرور  هست  و  temp  نام  دیتا بیس  هست  که   کامپیوتر    بدون   مشکل    برنامه  رو   اجرا  میکنه  حالا  فرض   کنید   برنامه   رو  بخوام   توی   یک  کلاینت   اجرا   کنم  باید   چه   تغییراتی   تو  کد  بدم
ممنون   میشم   کامل   توضیح   بدین
با  تشکر

----------


## Dr.Bronx

خوب قطعا فقط باید data source رو تغییر بدید

کد زیر رو ببینید .

dim conn as new adodb.connection
conn.Open "Provider=SQLNCLI10;Server=" & Db_Add & ";Database=Base; Trusted_Connection=Yes;"

خوب به جای اون db_add باید نام سرور یا آی پی اون قرار بگیره
برای single همون 127.0.0.1 هست
برای سرور و کلاینت هم که باید آی پی یا اسم سرور رو قرار بدید.

توضیح : این کانکشن مربوط به SQL SERVER 2008 هست )

موفق باشید ./

----------


## aminbrleevb

با سلام
آقا ممکنه واضح بگین
من اومدم به جای خط زیر
con = New SqlConnection("Data Source=M4MLUX-M4F14;Initial Catalog=temp;Integrated Security=True")

con = New SqlConnection("Data Source=127.0.0.1;Initial Catalog=temp;Integrated Security=True")

گذاشتم یعنی فقط به جای نام سرور آی پی رو گذاشتم ولی ارور داد 
لطفا بگید چی کار کنم
اگه بتونم به وسیله آیپی به جای اسم سرور به دیتا بیس خود سیستم وصل بشم می تونم تو شبکه هم با آیپی وصل بشم
خواهش میکنم که خط رو درست کنید
ممنون میشم

----------


## aminbrleevb

آقا  کسی  اینجا  جواب  منو  نمیده

----------


## nasim.gh68

براي ارتباط جدول sql توي ويژوال ميشه از adodc استفاده كرد و قسمت كانكشن اين كد رو بنويسد:

cn = "Provider=SQLOLEDB.1;Integrated Security=SSPI;Persist Security Info=False;Initial Catalog=BELIT"

اين كد رو مي تونيد موقع ارتباط با جدول از ado بدست بياريد.
اول بايد از روي ado كليك راست poperties رو انتخاب كنيد و گزينهbuidدر قسمتuse connection stringرا انتخاب كنيدو در كادر باز شده microsoft ole db provider for sql server را انتخاب كنيد بعد از زدن nextدر كادر باز شده گزينه use windows nt را انتخاب و از قسمت select the database on the server پايگاه مورد نظر را انتخاب كنيد و دكمه تائيد را فشار دهيد .كانكشن شما در كادر قسمتuse connection string نوشته مي شود كه بايد آن را كات كرده و جلوي conection string توي "" بنويسيد....

----------


## mobina.amiry

> ابتدا از منوی پروژه(Project) گزینه References رو انتخاب می کنیم و سپس Microsoft ActiveX Data Objects 6.0 Library را انتخاب مي كنيم تا يكسري از امكانات بيشتري براي ما فعال بشه.


سلام واقعا تاپيك عالي است  
توي برنامه ويژوال بيسيكي كه روي سيستم من نصبه فقط از 2 داره تا 2.8 چطوري ميتونم من 6.0را انتخاب كنم

----------


## M.T.P

با تشکر از جناب Relax_cp که این تاپیک خوب و پرمحتوی رو ایجاد کرده و ادامه داد.
دوستان من با SQL Express که با vb.net 2005 نصب میشه یه بانک ساختم و میخوام با vb6 باهاش کار کنم.
همون connectionString که vb.net براش میسازه رو کپی و تو vb6 به Cn.ConnectionString نسبت میدم ولی بعد که دستور open میدم عمل نمیکنه!
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
با تشکر :قلب:

----------


## HjSoft

اون قسمت از کدتون که اشکال داره رو اینجا قرار بدید .

----------


## returnx

من خودم با SQL Server کا ر نکردم اما کد اتصال Conection String آن باید این باشه:
adodc1.ConnectionString ="Provider=SQLOLEDB.1;integrated security=SSPI;Persist Security Info=False;initial Catalog=tablename"
من این کد از کتاب آقای جعفر نژاد قمی گرفتم.

----------


## relax_cp

سلام .
توي ارتباط با بانك sql اين كانكشن درسته:



> adodc1.ConnectionString ="Provider=SQLOLEDB.1;integrated security=SSPI;Persist Security Info=False;initial Catalog=tablename"


ولي اگر بانكتون پسورد داشته باشه اينطوري نمي شه. منم هنوز متوجه نشدم چطور ميشه راه كارشو پيدا كرد.

----------

